# Too good to be True?



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

2008 JD6430M in good condition for $21,541

"This 2008 John Deere JD6430M Tractor is in good overall condition and runs perfectly.
This was purchased new by a very good friend of mine and has always been stored inside out of the weather"

https://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/5747407946.html

Not surprisingly there was no response to my query as to why the low price!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That's why you have the option to flag ads.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The red flag should have been the 6430 M......no such model. Should have not had the M in the listing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I will base my opinion to use extreme caution based upon the phone number, as it appears to be a VoIP phone number. Most of the scammers from foreign countries use a VoIP phone to appear to be from within the States and near you thereby giving a false sense of trust.

I know nothing of tractors that new and only basing my caution of what I do know. Also an odd asking amount is a red flag to me IE 21,541 instead of 21.500.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Scam....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you goto the Craigslist ad it also includes a bush hog and backhoe, either a scam or actual ownership of it might be questionable.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just took a little closer look at the pic....he left out a big selling point....this is a 6430 Premium....that's worth significantly more than a regular 6430.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I would not sell my 6420 for that 6420 are worth right around 40K or more too good to be true


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Just took a little closer look at the pic....he left out a big selling point....this is a 6430 Premium....that's worth significantly more than a regular 6430.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yup, them lights were a dead give away....only available on the premium, course the fact that it says "premium" right there on the hood was a significant clue.....depending on hours, I'd say right at 50k


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Reminds me of an old saying: If it sounds too good to be true then more than likely it isn't true.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

...and even if it was a real ad at that price it would have been sold in a day..

In our area any good deal sells in less than 24 hrs...not days..


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I once saw a real good deal on a near new tractor for less than 1/3 of what it was worth. The lady told me she was going through a divorce and selling her husbands stuff. Weather this was the truth or it was a scam I dont know because I decided to stay away in either case.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Well while you guys were debating I had a friend go look at this tractor. It was the real deal. So I got me a nice JD. Going to get it sometime next week.

Just joking.


----------

